# Kuriose Gegenstände



## marion9394 (29. April 2009)

Huhu Liebe Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habe gerade als ich für die Arbeit Fußabtreter gesucht hab folgende Teppiche gefunden und mich scheckig gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wurstteppich :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Teppiche gibts auch noch in Salami, Mortadella und Blutwurst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habt Ihr auch mal solches Zeuch gefunden? 

Freue mich auf eure Bilder hihi


----------



## Night falls (29. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den überzeugten Single


----------



## Death_Master (29. April 2009)

[attachment=7442:monopoly.jpg]


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

ein nettes thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[attachment=7443:large_banana1.jpg]


----------



## Night falls (29. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



What the -


----------



## Davatar (29. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ein nettes thema
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich kenn sogar wen der sowas gekauft hat (nein ich nicht) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sie ist total davon überzeugt weil (und ich zitiere) "Die Bananen so in der Handtasche nicht mehr kaputt gehn!"


----------



## Zonalar (29. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich kenn sogar wen der sowas gekauft hat (nein ich nicht)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Hahahaha^^Ich lach mich schlapp.... Ich kann nicht mehr! Lösch den Eintrag, oder ich liege in 2 Minuten sterbend am Boden vor Lachkrampf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (29. April 2009)

also ihn hier wünsch ich mir vom christkind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heinzelmännchen für Haus & Büro: Saug-Roboter mit Fernbedienung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (29. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alien Detector, um zu prüfen ob das Lebewesen neben dir ein Mensch oder ein Alien ist !!

lg


----------



## Gored (29. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja is zwar nicht wirklich real, aber cool find ich das teil trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

ist das ding makaber


----------



## Zonalar (29. April 2009)

Man is das brutal... bring das Bild weg! Auc wenns nur nen witz sein soll, is er geschmacktlos


----------



## Briefklammer (29. April 2009)

funktionieren würde es wenn die katze nur nich so schmerz impfindlich wär ...


----------



## Night falls (29. April 2009)

> Man is das brutal... bring das Bild weg! Auc wenns nur nen witz sein soll, is er geschmacktlos



Alter Lachs, möchtste nen Schäufelchen um den Sand aus deiner Vagina zu schaufeln? Ich glaub es hackt...

contributing:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stell ich mir ziemlich klasse vor, des zuhause zu ham.^^


----------



## Scrätcher (29. April 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> also ihn hier wünsch ich mir vom christkind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit Fernbedienung? Oh man! Und ich hab die Version ohne! oO

Nicht das er das saugen überflüssig macht, aber wenn ich das Lieblingskuscheltier meines Hundes draufsetz (der solchen Sachen gegenüber echt kritisch und vorsichtig ist! *gg*), dann isser mindestens 10 min beschäftigt bis er sich traut das Kuscheltier zu retten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Alter Lachs, möchtste nen Schäufelchen um den Sand aus deiner Vagina zu schaufeln? Ich glaub es hackt...
> 
> contributing:
> 
> ...


Ich habe einst gehört,Anon delivert. Du bist Anon,ich will sowas jetzt zuhause haben! O.O


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich habe einst gehört,Anon delivert. Du bist Anon,ich will sowas jetzt zuhause haben! O.O


hä?


----------



## Night falls (29. April 2009)

Es gibt sehr viele Anons (du bist selber einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)... Ich bin nicht der der dir das Ding liefert. Viel Spaß beim suchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

find das so göttlich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

Oder den hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakora (4. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Oder den hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ja ma nen cooles Bild!
Will auch nen grimmigen Grill


----------



## Tyalra (4. Mai 2009)

loool



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Mai 2009)

Tyalra schrieb:


> loool
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


geht nicht


----------



## Tyalra (4. Mai 2009)

jetzt vll. ?


----------



## Haxxler (4. Mai 2009)

Gibts die Scheißeformen im ernst? oO


----------



## Tyalra (4. Mai 2009)

kein plan..  wär aber schon ekelig und bischen pervers ^^


----------



## Minastirit (4. Mai 2009)

will mir gar nid vorstellen so ein ding in den po zu schieben wtf ^^
aber ist doch cool kann man danach direkt plätzchen machen xD igit


----------



## Rodney (4. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> find das so göttlich
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Night schrieb:


> Oder den hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wahahahaha!
Ich brech zusammen!!


----------



## PewPew_oO (20. Mai 2009)

Weiter machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (20. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dashier noch ausm Urlaub:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



daraus folgt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (20. Mai 2009)

Heftig...und hier ist man schon mit normalem Kreisverkehr überfordert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (20. Mai 2009)

Ist nicht ganz ein Gegenstand, aber doch sehr nice:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu die Frage:
Why ist da ein freies Feld im unteren?

Lösung nicht verraten.. =D

--> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?&...e=show&st=0


----------



## marion9394 (20. Mai 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Lösung nicht verraten.. =D



Das ist die Maaatrix (oder Magie - alles was unlogisch und unerklärbar ist ist Magie^^)

Hatte das in der Schule mal berechnen müssen... aber so mies wie ich in Mathe bin - ka ;D


----------



## PewPew_oO (20. Mai 2009)

Ah das Rätsel ist schon so alt und ich habs schon so oft gelöst aber ich komm nicht mehr drauf!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (20. Mai 2009)

hab auch noch was fieses gefunden  :-(




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das hier hihihi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (20. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Film würde ich gerne sehen^^


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Ist nicht ganz ein Gegenstand, aber doch sehr nice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3/8 , 2/5  |<
2/5 , 3/8  |>


----------



## Shrukan (20. Mai 2009)

Letztens im Tv gesehen, Frau mit BH, mit Schloss drauf und Timer.
BH ging erst auf als der Countdown zu Ende war, am Hochzeitstag.


----------



## simion (20. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Mai 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Letztens im Tv gesehen, Frau mit BH, mit Schloss drauf und Timer.
> BH ging erst auf als der Countdown zu Ende war, am Hochzeitstag.



ahhhh interessant

nur der BH dann ises ja egal >.<


----------



## Rexo (20. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*noch was das ding gibt es wierklich steht im Guiness buch der rekorde*


----------



## Gfiti (20. Mai 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> [Bild]
> Und dashier noch ausm Urlaub:
> [Bild]
> daraus folgt:
> [Bild]


Die Kreuzung is so geil find ich.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<3


----------



## Gron83 (20. Mai 2009)

*Für putzfaule Eltern:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Für Musikliebhaber:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Noch was für Gärtner:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Und natürlich auch was für alle Bahnfahrer:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druda (20. Mai 2009)

Gron83 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist ja mal echt geil xD


----------



## nemø (23. Mai 2009)

Ich brech ab.


----------



## Reflox (26. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich würd mich im Grab umdrehn mit so nem Teil oO


----------



## marion9394 (27. Mai 2009)

hihi aber besser als dieses eine grab wo die anfangsbuchstaben jeder zeile "f*** you" (o. s. ä. ) ergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schade finde das bild nicht

der mops-anzug ist ja böse -.- sowas geht gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (27. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> hihi aber besser als dieses eine grab wo die anfangsbuchstaben jeder zeile "f*** you" (o. s. ä. ) ergeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
holly shit womit ham die den die katze gefüttert -.-"


----------



## Rappi (27. Mai 2009)

Ich dachte um diesen Thread geht es um kuriose Gegenstände, nicht um wohlgenährte Katzen, Menschen mit Augenproblemen, behaarte Eier oder Hunde mit einer Sonnenblume im Arsch.


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<3 passt hier besser denn je!

EDIT hat noch was gefunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (28. Mai 2009)

Für den faulen Gärtner:Nichtmal den PC verlassen müssen!


----------



## TheGui (28. Mai 2009)

...Und Morgen die Weltherrschaft!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (29. Mai 2009)

kenn ich so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gron83 (29. Mai 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> EDIT hat noch was gefunden:
> http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/6215/teleahy.jpg


Also das ist ja mal die Härte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Hab aber auch noch was schönes entdeckt. Genau das Richtige für die kleine Kaffeerunde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Mai 2009)

Mal sehen welcher Spießer sich aufregt, haben hier ja genügend :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Mai 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Mal sehen welcher Spießer sich aufregt, haben hier ja genügend :>
> 
> http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/86/77290pussywind.jpg


haben will


----------



## tonygt (29. Mai 2009)

fast alle gegenstände hier verdienen eigentlich ein dickes:
*Fail!!!!*


----------



## Thront (30. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Mai 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich kenn das ding unter dem namen *EMO*REVOLVER^^


----------



## marion9394 (7. Juni 2009)

gerade gefunden...

für alle die den paten auch so mögen und seinen lieben eine freude machen will... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (7. Juni 2009)

Ein toller Fön:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juni 2009)

N-E-E-D


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> gerade gefunden...
> 
> für alle die den paten auch so mögen und seinen lieben eine freude machen will...
> 
> ...


Das kauf ich mir!!!


----------



## Manowar (8. Juni 2009)

Mal allen Ernstes..weiß jemand, wo man das "Plüschtier" da kaufen kann? *g*


----------



## Qonix (8. Juni 2009)

http://www.kropserkel.com/horse_head_pillow.htm


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (9. Juni 2009)

das meiste heir echt sau geile bilde... der lolchair... ich lach mich weg xD^^


----------



## jatarea52 (9. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (10. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (10. Juni 2009)

kann immer noch nicht nachvollziehen, wie man auf ein so geiles altes ami flagschiff so potthässliche riesen räder dranschrauben kann.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> kann immer noch nicht nachvollziehen, wie man auf ein so geiles altes ami flagschiff so potthässliche riesen räder dranschrauben kann.


ich find dast total geil XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (10. Juni 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> kann immer noch nicht nachvollziehen, wie man auf ein so geiles altes ami flagschiff so potthässliche riesen räder dranschrauben kann.



Kann immernoch nicht nachvollziehen, wie diverse Leute immer qouten müssen,obwohl dass Bild direkt überm Kopf rumwinkt.

Ich find es ist ne lustige Idee und hat Seltenheitswert ^^

edit: und das Corpse Shirt hab ich auch ^^


----------



## Medmius (10. Juni 2009)

Soo   hab noch was:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juli 2009)

Das Fixskar FREIZEITBEIL



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.ranger-shop.de/products/Messer-...eizeitbeil.html


----------



## Klunker (14. Juli 2009)

versteh ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 en ganz normales beil für den wald ?^^

wie geil xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

